# A full Santa Maria Grill



## Vermin999 (Mar 8, 2012)

We had Family and Neighbors over so I got to fire up the Santa Marie Grill. I really like this grill, I makes some great food and I actually get to play with the food instead of just putting it in the Performer and forgetting about it until its done.

Round one. Chicken and Some rib tips my neighbor gave me I call Mr. Wilson gave me. He is always peeking over the fence so Mr Wilson is a perfect nickname for him.






Round two. the rib tips still need a little time and the rest of the veggies we have left from our Costco run earlier in the week that need to be cooked or go bad.





Round Three. Some brats and burgers that were left hanging around. No other Pics after this point because I lost interest due to too many Adult beverages.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 9, 2012)

That looks good.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 9, 2012)

Another good lookin' cook V. I'd be cutting a hole through that fence if I were your neighbor.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Mar 9, 2012)

Great cook man, Love that full grill of meat pic


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 10, 2012)

I'd be peeking over the fence as well if I smelled all of that cooking next door. Great job V!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2012)

those chicken legs look fabulous....I like the way that grill cooks


----------

